# Too much doggy daycare...is this possible?



## Frankblack5 (May 4, 2010)

I have a two year old GSD that I drop off at doggy daycare on the days I am at work. My idea was that I want my Nikki to have fun and exercise instead of just sitting around the house while I'm at work.

I found a great facility that allows the dogs to run around all day and never puts them up in kennels. I thought this was a great idea and Nikki really seems to enjoy it.

As a matter of fact, I think she is enjoying it too much. When I pick her up and take her home, she just wants to sit around until it's time for dinner and then after that she just wants to sit around some more. She's so tired she doesn't want to do anything with me. "What a jip!"

She's been to the vet recently, so I know it's not a health issue.

Is it really possible that a two year old dog is getting herself that tired or am I just being too needy? :wub:


----------



## HShaffer18 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think that it is possible your dog could just be that tired. I walk my dog each morning (9:00 or 10:00) about a mile or more and he isn't ready to play again until about 6:00 or 7:00 later that night. But then again my dog is only 6 months old. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Your dog has been at a dog party all day-he's pooped! On doggie day care days let him rest up! My girls both nap til noon after our daily walk (about a mile-up and down hills w/ some training mid-way in the park).


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I have heard of dogs getting very tired from doggie day care. I am sure that is it. I'm sure it is a "good" tired.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Frankblack5 said:


> As a matter of fact, I think she is enjoying it too much. When I pick her up and take her home, she just wants to sit around until it's time for dinner and then after that she just wants to sit around some more. She's so tired she doesn't want to do anything with me. "What a jip!"


 This is a big part of the reason that doggy daycares have become so popular - they allow people who work long hours to have active dogs that they don't have to actually be active with. It is not just the physical activity but the stress of being in a highly stimulating environment all day that wears dogs out. Not saying the stress is "bad" but it is certainly a big factor.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

We call it the "daycare coma".


----------

